# Esquematicos y simulación (Probado) de amplificador BR100



## ArArgonath (Jun 22, 2012)

Hola a todo foros de electrónica, es un placer contar con esta plataforma para compartir y expresar inquietudes y comentarios; y una forma de retribución a todos los que me ayudaron con mis dudas, ya que la primera vez que empece en este foro sabia muy poco de electrónica analoga y menos digital, es compartiles mi ultimo proyecto (aún no terminado); en el que he estado alrededor de 6 meses (la mayoría desde cero).

Comentandoles un poco de que se trata; es un Amplificador Clase AB, basado en la _application note AN1192_ del muy famoso LM3886, IC monolítico que es capaz de suministrar 68W RMS con un TDH+N del 0.03%. Como el nombre lo indica, los LM3886 están en configuración *puente*, por lo que suministran un total un poco >100W RMS en 6Ω que es como yo los he probado.

La parte del preamplificador está basada en un TDA7439; un IC con 4 entradas estereo multiplexadas, control de volumen, ganancia, agudos, medios, graves y "balance", todo lo anterior se controla mediante el bus i2c. 2 entradas estereo estan conectadas directamente a conectores RCA y las 2 restantes a conectores XLR (en total 4 conectores, uno para cada canal), mediante op-amp dedicado a debalancear señales y adaptar microfonos capacitores.

La parte de los ucontroladores está conformada por un PIC18F2550; que controla una lcd de 16 x 2, los botones de PWR, INPUT, ADJ, un rotary encoder, el encendido de la fuente y funcion de mute por hardware que tiene el LM3886, y por un PIC16F88 que monitorea la temperatura registrada por 2 LM35, controla 2 ventiladores de 220v y decodifica el código rc5 de un mando infrarrojo.

Y por último la fuente lineal que la exageré un poco, pensando en aumentar la potencia en un futuro cambiando los LM3886 por un Amp transistorisado; está conformada por un transformador 24-0-24 a 8A, diodos de 3A(para la actualizacion deberan ser cambiados), 4 x 4700uf por rama.

Estoy en proceso de diseñar el pcb, cuando lo termine igual lo subo.

P.D: Cuando saque fotos las subo (para que se imaginen como está armado en puro protoboard; menos potencia pero el mismo concepto)


----------



## ArArgonath (Jun 24, 2012)

Bueno como lo prometido es deuda aqui les tengo un avance: la pcb de potencia.

P.D.: Si es que pueden revisen y pruebenlo, ya que sus comentarios y criticas me sirven para mejorarlo y aprender más.


----------



## ArArgonath (Jul 1, 2012)

¡Qué pasa foreros que nadie se digna a comentar!:enfadado:

Necesito que comenten para que asi pueda mejorar o me digan sus impresiones. Y si es que alguno está siguiendo el tema. Si es que nadie comenta, no seguire publicando avances.:enfadado:

Aprovecho de publicar la PCB de la fuente de alimentación


----------



## alaraune (Jul 1, 2012)

¡¡¡Gracias!!!
¡¡¡Excelente aporte!!!


----------



## crimson (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola ArArgonath, por supuesto que se agradecen los aportes, de hecho has tenido varias visitas, pero no te enojes:



ArArgonath dijo:


> ¡Qué pasa foreros que nadie se digna a comentar!:enfadado:
> 
> Necesito que comenten para que asi pueda mejorar o me digan sus impresiones. Y si es que alguno está siguiendo el tema. Si es que nadie comenta, no seguire publicando avances.:enfadado:



los tiempos del Foro son lentos, seguro será visto por mucha más gente.
Saludos C


----------



## ArArgonath (Jul 6, 2012)

Las últimas dos pcbs: La tarjeta con los PICs y la tarjeta con los operacionales y el TDA7439

Acabo de corregir un net que me falto conectar el la pcb de los PICs


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 6, 2012)

ArArgonath dijo:


> ¡Qué pasa foreros que nadie se digna a comentar!:enfadado:
> 
> Necesito que comenten para que asi pueda mejorar o me digan sus impresiones. Y si es que alguno está siguiendo el tema. Si es que nadie comenta, no seguire publicando avances.:enfadado:
> 
> Aprovecho de publicar la PCB de la fuente de alimentación



No se por que te enojas ya tienes la aprobación de Andres eso debe bastar y sobrar y aún más la de Crimson, y ten por seguro que es un excelente aporte  por ahora no e descargado tu información cuando pueda lo descargo y le doy un vistazo gracias por aportar al foro


----------



## ArArgonath (Jul 6, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> No se por que te enojas ya tienes la aprobación de Andres eso debe bastar y sobrar y aún más la de Crimson, y ten por seguro que es un excelente aporte  por ahora no e descargado tu información cuando pueda lo descargo y le doy un vistazo gracias por aportar al foro



Gracias por tu apoyo SERGIOD, pero eso lo escribi cuando aún no había tenido ningun comentario, y menos la aprobación de Andres, que recien ahora me percate.


Bueno he aquí un video del proyecto montado en protoboard; a pesar de la construcción el sonido es muy bueno


----------



## DavidMJ (Jul 11, 2012)

MUY BUENO AMIGO!!  pedazo trafo que usas! madre mia.

Salu2


----------



## d0rad0 (Jul 11, 2012)

a mi me interesa la parte del pre digital... monte uno con un Atmel y no termina de funcionar bien....

No se podria integrar la parte del receptor de IR en el f2440 para hacerlo mas compacto??? y alguna explicación mas del mismo tampoco vendria mal.


----------



## ArArgonath (Jul 11, 2012)

d0rad0 dijo:


> a mi me interesa la parte del pre digital... monte uno con un Atmel y no termina de funcionar bien....
> 
> No se podria integrar la parte del receptor de IR en el f2440 para hacerlo mas compacto??? y alguna explicación mas del mismo tampoco vendria mal.



hola d0rad0 la parte del receptor ir está en el primer post junto con los archivos de simulación de proteus, pero ya que lo pides lo pongo acá:


```
Interrupcion:                 '-------- Decodificador de RC5 --------------
       
    Context Save              ' Salva en contexto de los registros antes de operar con la interrupción.

If INTE = 1 And INTF = 1 Then
   
 While PORTB.0 = 0       'Start bits
  decodifica_rc5.13 = 1: DelayUS (2 * Pausa)
  If PORTB.0 = 0 Then decodifica_rc5.12 = 1 : DelayUS Pausa  
  If PORTB.0 = 0 Then decodifica_rc5.11 = 0 : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) : Else : decodifica_rc5.11 = 1 : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) 'Toggle bit
  If PORTB.0 = 0 Then decodifica_rc5.10 = 0 : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) : Else : decodifica_rc5.10 = 1 : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) 'MSB direction bit
  If PORTB.0 = 0 Then decodifica_rc5.9 = 0  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) : Else : decodifica_rc5.9 = 1  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa)
  If PORTB.0 = 0 Then decodifica_rc5.8 = 0  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) : Else : decodifica_rc5.8 = 1  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa)
  If PORTB.0 = 0 Then decodifica_rc5.7 = 0  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) : Else : decodifica_rc5.7 = 1  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa)
  If PORTB.0 = 0 Then decodifica_rc5.6 = 0  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) : Else : decodifica_rc5.6 = 1  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) 'LSB direction bit
  If PORTB.0 = 0 Then decodifica_rc5.5 = 0  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) : Else : decodifica_rc5.5 = 1  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) 'MSB command Bit
  If PORTB.0 = 0 Then decodifica_rc5.4 = 0  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) : Else : decodifica_rc5.4 = 1  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa)
  If PORTB.0 = 0 Then decodifica_rc5.3 = 0  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) : Else : decodifica_rc5.3 = 1  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa)
  If PORTB.0 = 0 Then decodifica_rc5.2 = 0  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) : Else : decodifica_rc5.2 = 1  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa)
  If PORTB.0 = 0 Then decodifica_rc5.1 = 0  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) : Else : decodifica_rc5.1 = 1  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa)
  If PORTB.0 = 0 Then decodifica_rc5.0 = 0  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) : Else : decodifica_rc5.0 = 1  : DelayUS (2 * Pausa) 'LSB command Bit
  DelayMS Espacio
 Wend  
     
   INTF = 0                  ' Borra el "flag" de la interrupción RB0/INT
End If
    
                              ' para poder permitir la siguiente interrupción.
    Context Restore           ' Restablece el contexto de los registros tal como estaban antes de la
                              ' interrupción.
```

PD: Pausa = 888 us y Espacio = 88 ms


----------



## ArArgonath (Sep 4, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Tanto tiempo que no publico avances asi que ahora me apunto con unas fotos del armado de la etapa de potencia y la parte logica.
Espero que las disfruten


----------



## ArArgonath (Sep 18, 2012)

Hola a todos. Ya he terminado de armar el amplificador y la verdad es que suena muy bien, cumple todas las expectativas que me propuse al principio, pero hay un detalle solamente que me inquieta y es que se le cuela ese tipico ruido de alimentacion, el que ya he aislado y lo produce la pcb del preamplificador digital, pero no puedo identificar que es lo que induce ese ruido. El asunto es que si alguien que se maneje en el diseño de pcb me pueda decir que errores he cometido para poder corregirlos, ya que el esquema del tda7439 es practicamente el mismo que en la hoja de datos.

Adjunto las imagenes del equipo y las hojas de datos de los ics del preamplificador (disculpen la calidad de las imagenes son sacadas con un telefono)


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 18, 2012)

ArArgonath dijo:


> Hola a todos. Ya he terminado de armar el amplificador y la verdad es que suena muy bien, cumple todas las expectativas que me propuse al principio, pero hay un detalle solamente que me inquieta y es que se le cuela ese tipico ruido de alimentacion, el que ya he aislado y lo produce la pcb del preamplificador digital, pero no puedo identificar que es lo que induce ese ruido. El asunto es que si alguien que se maneje en el diseño de pcb me pueda decir que errores he cometido para poder corregirlos, ya que el esquema del tda7439 es practicamente el mismo que en la hoja de datos.
> 
> Adjunto las imagenes del equipo y las hojas de datos de los ics del preamplificador (disculpen la calidad de las imagenes son sacadas con un telefono)



muy buen trabajo te quedo fabuloso   
 y no te preocupes de las fotos yo la unica camara que tengo es de la compu y es malisima


----------



## SERGIOD (Sep 19, 2012)

ArArgonath dijo:


> Hola a todos. Ya he terminado de armar el amplificador y la verdad es que suena muy bien, cumple todas las expectativas que me propuse al principio, pero hay un detalle solamente que me inquieta y es que se le cuela ese tipico ruido de alimentacion, el que ya he aislado y lo produce la pcb del preamplificador digital, pero no puedo identificar que es lo que induce ese ruido. El asunto es que si alguien que se maneje en el diseño de pcb me pueda decir que errores he cometido para poder corregirlos, ya que el esquema del tda7439 es practicamente el mismo que en la hoja de datos.
> 
> Adjunto las imagenes del equipo y las hojas de datos de los ics del preamplificador (disculpen la calidad de las imagenes son sacadas con un telefono)



Realmente fenomenal y gracias por compartirlo ahora esas imagenes estasn muy bien que celular tienes a ver si me compro uno parecido; esos PCBs parecen ser de fabrica


----------



## ArArgonath (Sep 19, 2012)

De nada SERGIOD, el celular con que saque las fotos es un LG P500H, y para que voy a mentir: las pcb las mande a hacer porque realmente son muy malo haciendo por el metodo de la plancha y peor aun si son de mas de una cara.

El detalle que me queda por mejorar es un ruido que mete el preamplificador (ese típico mmmmmmmm de la alimentacion), pero solo eso. Yo creo que es por problema en el diseño de la pcb del pre.


----------



## renzobergese (Sep 27, 2012)

Realmente muy bueno el trabajo... Pero tengo una pregunta para hacerte respecto preamplidigital.. Se puede usar un ampli individual para cada tono.. es decir uno para grave otro para agudo y otro para medio??


----------



## ArArgonath (Sep 28, 2012)

hola

Usando solo este integrado no, pero tendrias que usar otro pre en que utilizaras un filtro pasabanda para cada tono y despues se lo inyectas a un amp individual para cada parlante

espero que haber aclarado tu duda



Bueno con respecto al problema del ruido de alimentacion de fondo, aclaro que no es problema del pre en si, si no que tiene que ver con regulador 7809 que no esta regulando bien y deja pasar el ripple por alguna razon que aun desconosco (puede ser falsificado). Aclaro que le puse los caps. con el mismo valor que esta en el datasheet y lo mas cercanos posibles al regulador (están casi pegados al regulador). Otra cosa que el cap. despues del puente de diodos es de 1000uf y es esclusivo para la fuente del pre. Lo más raro de esto es que proble haciendo la conexion de masas tipo estrella y el ruido ni desaparecia, solo consegui reducir el ruido desoldando el regulador y poniendolo en un protoboard conectado con cables a la pcb de alimentacion 

Solicito ayuda a Fogonazo y los demás especialistas de este foro para que me iluminen



Bueno solo aquí publico los diagramas corregidos:

-Cambie los darlington que estaban a la salida de los reguladores por relés, para tener control sobre el encendido de la fuente.
-Cambie la posicion del bc547 en el diagrama de los microcontroladores.
-Cambie el valor de la resistencia de 33 a 1.5k en el colector de los optoacopladores que controlan en standby de los lm3886, ya que disminuia drasticamente su vida util.

Queda pendiente resolver el tema del ruido que se induce en el pre.


----------



## ArArgonath (Oct 1, 2012)

Últimamente he estado realizando algunas correcciones al layout de los pcbs para dejarlos acorde a este topico que posteo Fogonazo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/, ya que note que cometi varios errores no menores (por no decir "graves")
que me estaban volviendo loco con ruidos de fondo a la salida de los parlantes.

Espero que con todas estas correcciones se solucionen de una vez por todas los molestos ruidos en la señal de audio.

Me gustaria que opinaran o comentaran (acepto criticas), ya que de sus comentarios aprendo cada dia, ya que solo soy un simple hobbista enamorado del audio DIY

Tambien quiero saber si alguien a intentado construir este humilde Amplificador
Pongan fotos si es posible para aprender a hacer pcbs de doble cara homemade

Bueno sin más, publico (ojalá que sea) los esquemas y pcbs definitivos calentitos para planchar.

Unas acotaciones: 

-Por lo que estube investigado el IC TDA7439 está descontinuado, asi que prontamente publicare otra versión con el IC TDA7440 que esta en formato SO-28.

-No he puesto la pcb de los uC, porque es la misma que está unos post más arriba.

-Creo que me ocupare de depurar el código (está al principio del topic) de los uC cuando la parte de audio este óptima.

Bueno animense y me cuentan como le fue


----------



## ArArgonath (Nov 5, 2012)

Enhorabuena he terminado el código de los uC que controlaban las funciones del amplificador.
Las mejoras que hice fue integrar en uno solo todas las funciones incluidas las del ADC de los sensores de temperatura y la decodificación del mando a distancia; todo esto se integro a un PIC18f4520.

Los archivos siguientes contienen el proyecto completo en c18 y el archivo de simulación de proteus, incluido en .hex

Bueno sin más que decir me despido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2012)

*! ! Gracias por publicar semejante trabajo ¡ ¡*


----------



## ArArgonath (Nov 24, 2012)

(Offtopic) En realidad las gracias deberian ir a todos ustedes que forman parte de este magnifico foro y de otros tantos que están en la red de los cuales he aprendido muchisimo ya que hace más o menos dos años parti no sabiendo nada de electronica ni mucho menos de programación. Leyendo uno que otro post se puede entender y aprender muchisimo: Solo hay que saber buscar y tener paciencia que de a poco se logran grandes cosas. Bye 

Hola denuevo aquí les dejo un video del equipo casi terminado solo me falta la serigrafía del frente y de atrás igeniarmelas con los "botones falsos" y una perilla adoc


----------



## rektor (Dic 4, 2012)

hola es un muy buen proyecto me gustaria armarlo pero no consigo el tda

que otro integrado podria utilizar desde ya gracias


----------



## ArArgonath (Dic 10, 2012)

rektor dijo:


> hola es un muy buen proyecto me gustaria armarlo pero no consigo el tda
> 
> que otro integrado podria utilizar desde ya gracias



Hola que tal.

Que bueno que te guste.

Prodrias reemplazar la tarjeta del amplificador por cualquiera de los amplificadores publicados en el foro, pero el equipo perdería su esencia ya que el nombre se lo puse en relación a la hoja de datos del lm3886. Además tendrías que hacer algunas modificaciones como agregarles el control de 'mute' (solo eso).

Respondiendo a tu pregunta puedes usar el tda7294 o en su defecto el tda7293 para mayor potencia


----------



## ArArgonath (Dic 11, 2012)

ArArgonath dijo:


> Hola que tal.
> 
> Que bueno que te guste.
> 
> ...



Creo que confundí el preamplificador con la tarjeta de potencia

Puedes sustituir el TDA7439 por cualquiera de los Procesadores análogos de la serie como por ejemplo TDA7449, TDA7440, TDA7318, etc. pero tienes que modificar la PCB y casi nada el firmware, sino nada.


----------



## 0002 (Dic 12, 2012)

Muy bueno el aporte , un buen proyecto para tener donde todos lo vean .

Saludos.


----------



## AMBROX (Feb 19, 2013)

Hola,  el archivo hex para el control remoto no lo veo, sera que por favor lo puedes compartir, gracias y felicitaciones por tan excelente trabajo.


----------



## ArArgonath (Feb 24, 2013)

Saludos AMBROX.
Gracias por recordarme lo del archivo.
Hacía tiempo que subí esa simulación y me doy cuenta que faltaba ese .hex.
Bueno ahora lo subo


----------



## R-Mario (May 2, 2013)

Hola @arargonath es una pena que no se comente mucho sobre tu proyecto muy bueno por cierto, fijate que yo hice exactamente lo mismo que tu pero con un attiny88 y en ves de usar codigo rc5 use el NEC y bueno en ves de usar el lm3886 use un lm4780, de ahi en fuera es identido a tu trabajo, las mismas funciones y todo, de hecho pensaba subir todo aqui pero viendo el poco seguimiento mejor pa la otra jejeje, ahorita estaba pensando en colocarle un loudness jejej nomas porque me queda tiempo libre.

Bueno pues suerte y animo, recuerda nunca esperar nada de nadien y si haces algo hazlo por satisfaccion propia.

Por cierto ese cochino ruido de zumbido a mi tambien me paso pero se soluciono facil colocando un filtro PI con inductor y capacitor + una resistencia de bajo valor, despues de eso mi tda7439 quedo inmune al ruido jajaja, tambien tienes que tener muchas consideraciones para la parte digital de este bicho, lo que yo hice fue colocar resistencias de bajo valor en SDA y SCL del tda y sacar los cables directos hasta la placa del micro con cable apantallado. Los resultados son buenos aunque estaba leyendo las criticas de este tda y decian que bajo analisis deja mucho que desear, yo como soy medio duro de oido pues ni noto esas "sutiles" diferencias entre usar este integrado y un NE5532 jajaja


----------



## amit (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello, My self amit from india i have hobby to make new electronics circuit, i like your preamp TDA7439 & Amplifier i like to make this circuit in the Topic you are saying " (all functions including ADC temperature sensor and remote control decoding, all this was integrated to a PIC18F4520.)" but i don't find any changes in download PDF files it is same in file old pic18f2550 file (Amplificador BR100_rev_A2) this file is circuit schematic diagram file is NOT PIC18F4520 MICROCONTROLLER IN DIAGRAM SO HOW TO MAKE this circuit i have buying Pic18f4520 please help me send new circuit (PIC18f4520 diagram with Hex file and if possible to make single sided pcb send PDF file or not possible just send Pic18f4520 circuit and Hex file i have create pcb self please help to make your circuit (AND WHICH TYPE REMOTE ARE USED IN CIRCUIT RC5 PHILIPS OR SONY NEC.TYPE) 
Regards.

Hello my self amit in your "Schematics and simulation (Tested) BR100 amplifier" circuit you have "improvements did was integrate into one all functions including ADC temperature sensor and remote control decoding, all this was integrated to a PIC18F4520" please send schematic diagram PIC18F4520 to make this circuit



			
				 Google  dijo:
			
		

> Hola, Mi auto amit from india tengo manía de hacer nuevo circuito de la electrónica, me gusta tu TDA7439 amplificador y preamplificador me gusta hacer este circuito en el tema que usted está diciendo "(todas las funciones, incluyendo el sensor de temperatura ADC y decodificación de control remoto, todo ello se integró a un PIC18F4520.) "pero yo no encuentro ningún cambio en los archivos PDF de descarga que es igual en archivo antiguo PIC18F2550 archivo (Amplificador BR100_rev_A2), este archivo es el archivo de esquema de circuito no es PIC18F4520 MICROCONTROLADOR eN eSQUEMA Entonces, ¿cómo hacer que este circuito que he comprar PIC18F4520 por favor ayúdame a enviar nuevo circuito (PIC18F4520 diagrama con el archivo Hex y si es posible hacer una sola cara PCB enviar archivos PDF o no es posible, envíanos PIC18F4520 circuito y el archivo Hex tengo crear pcb auto por favor ayuda para hacer su circuito (Y QUE TIPO remoto consiste en el circuito RC5 PHILIPS O SONY NEC.TYPE)* Saludos.





			
				 Google  dijo:
			
		

> Hola mi auto amit en sus "esquemas y simulación (Probado) BR100 amplificador" circuito ha "mejoras hice fue integrar en una todas las funciones incluyendo el sensor de temperatura ADC y decodificación de control remoto, todo esto se integró a un PIC18F4520" envíe diagrama esquemático PIC18F4520 para hacer este circuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2013)

amit dijo:


> Hello, My self amit from india i have hobby to make new electronics circuit, i like your preamp TDA7439 & Amplifier i like to make this circuit in the Topic you are saying " (all functions including ADC temperature sensor and remote control decoding, all this was integrated to a PIC18F4520.)" but i don't find any changes in download PDF files it is same in file old pic18f2550 file (Amplificador BR100_rev_A2) this file is circuit schematic diagram file is NOT PIC18F4520 MICROCONTROLLER IN DIAGRAM SO HOW TO MAKE this circuit i have buying Pic18f4520 please help me send new circuit (PIC18f4520 diagram with Hex file and if possible to make single sided pcb send PDF file or not possible just send Pic18f4520 circuit and Hex file i have create pcb self please help to make your circuit (AND WHICH TYPE REMOTE ARE USED IN CIRCUIT RC5 PHILIPS OR SONY NEC.TYPE)
> Regards.
> 
> Hello my self amit in your "Schematics and simulation (Tested) BR100 amplifier" circuit you have "improvements did was integrate into one all functions including ADC temperature sensor and remote control decoding, all this was integrated to a PIC18F4520" please send schematic diagram PIC18F4520 to make this circuit




*In Spanish please*


----------



## cerinza (May 21, 2015)

Lo felicito sinceramente por este gran trabajo y su generosidad para aquellos que como yo, no poseen un  conocimiento tan avanzado. Este trabajo ha sido fenomenal.
Muchas gracias.


----------

